# London syrian hamster club Enfield



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,
Please take a look at our site

http://londonsyrianhamsterclub.yolasite.com/

Regards
London syrian hamster club


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to let everyone know our club name has had to be changed so it now London pet hamster club


----------

